

Ask YC: Rejected and planning for next round. - Jaggu

Anybody here who got rejected and planning to apply for next round?
I am rejected for this round and already started planning for next round. Few things I noticed which I could do better next time.<p>1. Get ready to move to SV with full team - not just partial team.
2. Get ready with better demo
3. Keep in touch with YC news everyday so that we don't get demotivated for any reason :)

======
juanpablo
4\. Get a better idea

\-- or --

4\. If you believe in your idea, forget the demo and build the software!

------
DanielBMarkham
It might be better just to plan your product and business and begin executing
right away. If the stars line up and you can apply to YC next time, go for it.
But I wouldn't go planning my business around YC's schedule. Seems to me like
that's backwards. YC should be an enhancer of your business opportunities, not
a driver.

------
brianmckenzie
I'd just go ahead, move to SV and build your product.

